# Battle Royale on netflix



## billc (Jun 26, 2012)

The title of the thread says it all.  If you haven't seen Battle Royale, it is now available on netflix streaming.  I didn't think it was that great of a movie, and I didn't read the book.  However, you can always watch it and compare it to the Hunger Games.  I thought that Battle Royale did a better job of showing how they controlled the movement of the kids involved with the necklaces.


----------



## mmartist (Jun 26, 2012)

I've seen the movie, it is good. But I liked the manga more. It is the same with the Hunger Games. The movie is good but  the first book is really great , sadly from there things go downhill. Book 2 and 3 are a waste of time.  I wonder how the next two movies will fare.


----------

